# Clarithromycin liquid for children



## sallywags

Hi, a non-IF related question here, i hope that's ok?

My daughter suffers from recurrent ear infections. She hadn't had one for ages, but suddenly got another. It didn't settle so the doc gave her co-amoxyclav and ear drops, which normally do the trick. It seemed to settle, but suddenly, a day after finishing her abs, her ear exploded again. 

This time she has been given clarithromycin, and it is revolting - she just will not take it. It is like sand and i cannot convince her to take it.  I had to force it down tonight (i tried 'hiding' it in her milk but she sussed me!) but it's awful.  I took it back and asked if it was supposed to be like that, and he made anothe rone up but it was the same.

is clarithromycin supposed to be the texture of liquid sand, or is it a faulty batch?!?!?

thank you for your help!!

Sallyways


----------



## mazv

Hi sallywags,

Haven't seen a bottle made up in a long time but if memory serves right it is quite gritty   Most of the antibiotic liquids are absolutely foul when made up   Is it the taste or the texture that she hates more? You could try diluting a dose a bit more with water and adding it to milk or juice again, so it is less sand like. Or failing that mix it in with some yoghurt or jam and see if that will help to disguise taste.

Sorry DD is poorly   If you can get enough of the dose into her then hopefully it will do the trick  

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## sallywags

Thanks maz - it was initially the texture, but now she realises she doesn't like it, she thinks she doesn't like the flavour either, as she sussed it in her milk!

I will try the jam - although bribing her with chocolate didn't work!!

will try again tomorrow! at least it is only BD and not TDS this time!


----------

